# Cuddles before and after that dreaded disease



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Seeing Oprah go through what we went through back in January (Parvo) has brought back some painful memories. My heart goes out to her and her precious Sadie and the one she lost to the sickness :bysmilie: 

It looks like little Ms. Sadie will pull through just as my little fighter did :wub: All my spunky little girl has left to remind us of those hard days is the loss of hair she went through and is still going through. She finally lost ALL of the hair from her top knot so we are sporting a new "puppy look" for now  She has about a centimeter of hair growing in now, lets just hope it grows in by Easter so she can wear her new Easter bow I just got her

Cuddles pre-sicky










Cuddles on the way home from her 7 day hospital stay











Cuddles now


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am SO Glad that Cuddles is on the road to total recovery and her hair will grow back! She is still a SUPER CUTIE!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cuddles looks wonderful! :cheer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Cuddles is beautiful. God bless her.
xoxoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The hair will grow back. I'm glad little Cuddles :wub: is well now & she's still a cutiepatootie.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That poor baby! I'm so glad she's recovering and getting her hair back.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a little angel she is! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so happy she's going to be ok, I can't imagine what she went through. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Cuddles was beautiful then and she is beautiful now :wub2:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

awww.....yay for Cuddles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cuddles will always be known as one of SM's little fighters! I am so glad she is ok and she looks darling....and just in case her hair isn't long enough for an Easter topknot, there are always precious Easter dresses that she can wear! No matter what....she is adorable!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think Cuddles looks beautiful in all the pictures, hair or no hair she's adorable and lucky!! I'm so thankful she won that fight and is on her way to 100%. Absolutely adorable!! 
Hugs to you Cuddles!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i am so glad that cuddles is on the path of recovery :grouphug: :grouphug: 


your little girl is adorable, topknot or no topknot! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cuddles looks beautiful with and without a topknot. :wub: :wub: I'm so happy that she is such a fighter. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chlochlo (Mar 18, 2009)

What a tough little cookie! I'm so happy she is getting better!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a little fighter! She looks so great, I'm so glad she's doing so well!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Mar 20 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748958


> Seeing Oprah go through what we went through back in January (Parvo) has brought back some painful memories. My heart goes out to her and her precious Sadie and the one she lost to the sickness :bysmilie:
> 
> It looks like little Ms. Sadie will pull through just as my little fighter did :wub: All my spunky little girl has left to remind us of those hard days is the loss of hair she went through and is still going through. She finally lost ALL of the hair from her top knot so we are sporting a new "puppy look" for now  She has about a centimeter of hair growing in now, lets just hope it grows in by Easter so she can wear her new Easter bow I just got her
> 
> ...



Oh Dear Sweet Cuddles,

I just Love you and so proud of you...you still are a beauty...and you have a wonderful Mommy :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is a little beauty!
I am so glad she is ok :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhh precious Cuddles. I am so glad she is OK!!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Our first puppy died of Parvo.......Kobie, my little black lab.........I still cry over him and it has been 12 years. I am so happy that your baby survived!!

Cuddles is AWESOME!!!! Her little face is sooooo darling. What a little trooper. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Mar 20 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748958


> Seeing Oprah go through what we went through back in January (Parvo) has brought back some painful memories. My heart goes out to her and her precious Sadie and the one she lost to the sickness :bysmilie:
> 
> It looks like little Ms. Sadie will pull through just as my little fighter did :wub: All my spunky little girl has left to remind us of those hard days is the loss of hair she went through and is still going through. She finally lost ALL of the hair from her top knot so we are sporting a new "puppy look" for now  She has about a centimeter of hair growing in now, lets just hope it grows in by Easter so she can wear her new Easter bow I just got her
> 
> ...


Cuddles is precious. If she can't wear her bow this year ... there is always next year. I think she will be beautiful either way. :wub: :wub: 

I'm so glad she survived that terrible ordeal with the Parvo. :grouphug: 

Thank for sharing the pictures. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is soooo adorable!! :wub: I'm so glad she is doing well now. Yay!!! :chili:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: I am so happy to see Cuddles...You know, Puttie lost most of her coat when she was ill with hypothyroidism ( took 7 months to get diagnosed)...I give her a daily Omega3 fatty acid supplement now and her coat grew back ( had to shave off her middle though) and she is silky and looking FANTASTIC. It did take a full year though...Her topknot has not yet come back as it was but I am hopeful....Hang in there, Cuddles will bounce back hairwise as well..She is a tough little cookie!! x0x0x0x N


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so glad Cuddles is feeling better. She is a beautiful little girl. :wub:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks so much you all! You all have been there for me and my baby the whole time. I am greatfull for each and every one of you :Flowers 2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't worry about Cuddles' top knot Christian. She is just beautiful without it. Look how far she has come. I'm so pleased to see her picture. What a little sweetie with a tough spirit. It served her well. I wouldn't put in bows for a long time. Her hair will probably be very delicate. I have gone to the cotton scrunchy type things to hold Dixie's hair up while it gets longer and thicker. I abused her hair with too many bows and bands. The bands are very hard on the hair I think, especially if you don't use the lighter ones. We have lots of bows waiting for her. There is always next Easter. Give that little cutie hugs from me.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank heavens your baby is on the mend!!!!! Such a sweet little baby!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Cuddles you are beautiful with long hair or without. I love your eyes - they just make my heart melt.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad she is doing ok -- she is such a cutie


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

She was adorable before, during and most especially after! Gotta love that little girl's spunk and fight! Such a sweetheart! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What a precious little girl she is! :tender: I am so glad she made it through that terrible ordeal.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Cuddles :wub2:

I'm so happy your feeling better :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Congratulations Cuddles for pulling through a terrible disease! Don't worry about her hairdo, she looks wonderful!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so glad Cuddles is a lil fighter!!! :aktion033: She is precious!!! :wub2: :tender:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Yea Cuddles! I'm happy to hear she's on the mend and really looks good!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, I'm so thankful that Cuddles pulled through. :chili: 

She's such a little cutie pie, even if she doesn't have as much hair as she once did!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

There is a lot of fight in that little package. Sooo glad she is better. Hair grows back. What is important is thqt this precoius little one is okay. Please give her an extra little hug from Sammie and me.....and a kiss right between those cute little ears. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I am so glad she is well, and she is so gorgeous.


----------

